

Does the US govt record every phone call? - ryutin
http://m.guardiannews.com/commentisfree/2013/may/04/telephone-calls-recorded-fbi-boston

======
hobs
Does a bear shit in the woods?

~~~
ryutin
It does, but does the US government have a record of it?

